# Wanted: LOOK 753R Pics



## Karbon (Oct 13, 2005)

Back in 1986/87 LOOK sold a frame apparently made in the old Cycles Mercier workshop. It was Reynolds 753R tubed, Cinelli cast lugs and BB shell, had one set of cage bosses, chromed dropouts. The color scheme was pearl white with the black/red downtube sticker similar to the KG96 carbon frames of the time. It also had black/red/grey square stickers placed diagonally on the seat and top tube. When you looked at it in the sun, the pearl white had a blue hue to it.

I want to find pictures of that frame scheme, as I am having a steel frame made which I'd like to have that pearl white, and it would help me communicate to the builder the color I am "looking" for.

Can anyone help? :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Here is my 753...They made 500 of these frames in 1986. The ones with the chrome chain stay were the team frames but the paint and decals were identical to mine..

The last picture is Hinualts bike


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I just remembered what paint scheme you are looking for. It was Hinault's TT bike of the same area. It was a funny bike with a 650c front wheel and curved top tube. The paint was pearl white with the red/back decals simliar to the KG86... Here is a picture of my KG86. The downtube decals are the same. 

I have a picture of the bike you are looking for, I just have to dig it out of my archives


----------



## Karbon (Oct 13, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> I just remembered what paint scheme you are looking for. It was Hinault's TT bike of the same area. It was a funny bike with a 650c front wheel and curved top tube. The paint was pearl white with the red/back decals simliar to the KG86... Here is a picture of my KG86. The downtube decals are the same.
> 
> I have a picture of the bike you are looking for, I just have to dig it out of my archives


Thanks Dave. :thumbsup: 

It (the paint scheme) was also used for regular road bikes, I know someone who had one. But a pic of the TT bike would do it.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

Damn. Dave, can I go just rummage around in your garage for a day? What size do you ride again...

Sheeshe... bike porn.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

My 753 Look.


----------

